# Kong Easy Treat?



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I am looking into some healthy treats for Ladybug and I was thinking about purchasing Kong Easy Treat for her, but when I looked at the ingredients, I changed my mind and I was reading this review on Amazon about it that almost made me break a few ribs laughing...
Titled: *Oh, the gas! The horrible, horrible gas...*Let's get one thing straight first: dogs love this stuff. I mean they REALLY LOVE IT. Not just my puppy, but every dog in my office - the second this stuff comes out, my desk is surrounded by noses that smelled it from across the office. And they want it so bad they'll watch wistfully as my puppy devours it, just a little bit, from his Kong. When he's done, they get in line to steal the Kong and the lucky one will spend several minutes working on it just in case there's any left.

By the end of the afternoon, I am choking on the odor that rises at regular intervals from under my desk in nearly visible clouds of pure dog fart stench. By the time we get home, even the puppy will stop in his tracks every few minutes and startle at his own rear end, not entirely sure what's going on back there but knowing it's probably not good. By the end of the evening I am swearing to myself once again that tomorrow, no matter how desperate I am to occupy him and get some work done, I won't give this stuff to the puppy and turn him into a 6.5lb tactical nuke.

I think today was the last time he'll be getting it, and the rest of the can is going in the trash. It's just not worth it! :lol:

Any hoo, I decided NOT to get this for her, I have been using Zukes mini naturals, and when she hears the bag, she'll sit down lol(she learned sit) Those are good for training, but what could I put in her Kongs that won't cause gas or an upset tummy? I know plain peanut butter is good too.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I put in some kibble, then smear some peanut butter on the openings. Sometimes I smear some yogurt and freeze it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*poodlemome2be*: I roared with laughter (honestly, that's all it was; good _clean _laughter) reading your post! You can also stuff the Kong with almond or cashew butter, or low-fat yogurt or kefir with blueberries, bananas or cut up peaches in it, or no fruit if you wish; pop it in the freezer at night and bring it along in the morning. That should leave the pup happy and the air quality much improved after she finishes.


----------



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Put a baby carrot in the top of the kong and fill it with puree veggies and freeze it, chicken/beef broth, cottage cheese, yogurt, egg, and freeze any of it.
Maybe even do multiple ones and bring them to work.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! @Chagall's mom - I laughed so hard at that review :lol: I'm glad I looked at the ingredients beforehand, I definitely don't want my own 7.2 lb tactical nuke ROFL.


----------

